

About Environment Variables - FooBarWidget
http://www.modrails.com/documentation/Users%20guide%20Apache.html#about_environment_variables

======
tantalor
Don't forget you can specify environment variables when you start a new
process from bash,

    
    
      > APXS2=/usr/sbin/apxs2 ruby -e 'p ENV["APXS2"]'
      "/usr/sbin/apxs2"

------
adlpz

        The PATH environment [...] is a *comma-separated* list
    

It's a _colon_ -separated list.

Apart from that, nice overview of Env vars.

~~~
FooBarWidget
Doh, typo. Fixing that. :)

------
kaffeinecoma
I've found this process unreliable enough (is it set in the Apache user env,
or httpd.conf? Why isn't it getting passed through to Passenger?) that I just
put everything into a /usr/local/my-app.yml file, and explicitly load it in
application.rb.

<http://railscasts.com/episodes/85-yaml-configuration-revised>

~~~
bradleyland
This is why I've never been a big fan of using environment variables for app
configuration. It seems like a clean enough abstraction, but when you start
investigating the differences between distributions, applications, and even
different packages of the same application, it can get pretty unwieldy.
Everyone I raise this argument with replies with something along the lines of,
"It's easy if you do it <this way>!" Where <this way> is some prescribed
method that works in their environment. Change one aspect of their stack, and
that method no longer works. It's a failure of portability that drives me
crazy. I don't like marrying myself to a specific platform to that degree.

